# Guinea fowl became agressive



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

We have a guinea that we have raised from a chick , it has been with all of our birds since, Last week it became violent. It started pecking at our hens then it went after our rooster a vengance. I finally had to seperate it from the other birds, funny is it does'nt mess with the ducks or geese.
Does anyone have a clue whats up with this goofy bird, about a year old.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

From your description, it sounds like that bird wanted to be eaten. :yikes:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Guinea's will tend to get aggressive when in with chickens. We've raised guineas for a few years and have always had to separate them from our chickens.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I am not a guinea psychologist, but the answer for the cure is...


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

It is spring maybe the thing is fighting because it has to breed?


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

bluekona said:


> It is spring maybe the thing is fighting because it has to breed?


This was my first thought. Our roosters (chickens) even get more aggressive in the spring, calming down some once summer arrives or during the winter months.

Personally, I would think that the guinea would show no aggression or less anyway towards ducks and geese, since they are fowl, not poultry. I'd think they would feel no threat from them, as breeding competition.


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Its kinda funny, she was chasing a huge rooster all day cornered him in the coop and almost killed him I just happened to walk in the coop, then she layed off all the Birds. Now she just charges at the hens when they get fed.
And she does not go after the geese or ducks at all.


----------

